# This is a great sight.



## Leksej (Jun 17, 2006)

it's first class!
You have a very nice web-site! Good work!
 Good content, eautiful design, thank !


----------



## genshou (Jun 18, 2006)

A first post that says "thanks" is always nice to see.  You should stop by the Official Welcome Thread and introduce yourself.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 18, 2006)

genshou said:
			
		

> A first post that says "thanks" is always nice to see.  You should stop by the Official Welcome Thread and introduce yourself.



 /me seconded.

Oh, and welcome to EN World.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 18, 2006)

Except why is it under the heading of 'bug'?

And thirded! [for the mention of the Welcome Thread]


----------



## xmanii (Jun 18, 2006)

I thought it was spam, when I seen the topic.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah. looks like spam to me.  Strange that it isn't spamming anything, but we've had that lately.


----------



## genshou (Jun 18, 2006)

Didn't look like spam to me, just someone who doesn't have a good grasp on English.


----------



## BOZ (Jun 19, 2006)

it certainly could be spam - he only made one post, and that post was so general it could apply to any website.

however, i prefer to give the benefit of the doubt more often that not, so we shall see!


----------



## genshou (Jun 19, 2006)

I thought it was spam at first too, but after reading it I couldn't figure out how, seeing as it doesn't link to anything or have any images.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Wouldn't be the first.


----------



## genshou (Jun 19, 2006)

Maybe the site should be set up to require a verification code from an image warped so computers can't read it.  A lot of other websites are doing that nowadays.


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 19, 2006)

We've had that for years -- and about three weeks ago, someone broke the encryption protocol and posted the instructions to other spammers. That's why we've gotten this much spam recently. We're hardly alone; it's happening to all message boards. Frustration, though!

And yes, this is technically spam.


----------



## genshou (Jun 19, 2006)

Huh.  I didn't remember that from when I signed up.  Then again, that was 3 years ago.

Ok, so it's spam, but what's the point?  Maybe we should take it into the lab and dissect it to see if it's really made of meat.


----------



## guedo79 (Jun 19, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wouldn't be the first.




don't you bad mouth my new friend Antttttttttttttttttt.

You're just Jealous he doesn't wink at you.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 19, 2006)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> You're just Jealous he doesn't wink at you.




Does evil_kitty_grrl know about this, guedo?  Should she be jealous?  How much is it worth to you for me not to bring this to her attention?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 20, 2006)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> don't you bad mouth my new friend Antttttttttttttttttt.
> 
> You're just Jealous he doesn't wink at you.



 Who's badmouthing? You're awfully overprotective, you know. Are you worried your new friend is spamming other boards?


----------

